

Extreme Makeover: Computer Science Edition - mishmax
http://zunavision.stanford.edu/index.php

======
shader
Finally a way to monetize YouTube. ;)

It's pretty neat that the technology not only handles pans, zooms, and
rotation, but also shadows and people walking in front of the 'screen'. It
seems like a much more advanced version of the first down line for football on
tv. I wonder in what other interesting ways it will be used when this can be
done in real time.

~~~
vlad
Regarding the idea of modifying video, CBS inserted fake billboards in their
countdown to the Year 2000 during that year's New Years Celebration. It didn't
go over well, so it will be interesting to see what people think.

[http://query.nytimes.com/gst/fullpage.html?res=9C06E7DB173AF...](http://query.nytimes.com/gst/fullpage.html?res=9C06E7DB173AF931A25752C0A9669C8B63&sec=&spon=&pagewanted=1)

I've seen this ability to replace a moving rectangle in a video with other
content in 3D software before. With high definition video, I imagine this
process is more accurate than ever.

I think a bigger question is how to get someone to pay you to add fake ads to
your YouTube submissions, and how to track that somebody is actually doing
this, and for how many seconds. That could get very interesting.

Also, related:

Related, the other side: how to detect that a video WAS modified:

[http://news.cnet.com/Are-fake-videos-
next/2100-1008_3-611344...](http://news.cnet.com/Are-fake-videos-
next/2100-1008_3-6113449.html)

~~~
13ren
Google could arrange and track etc the ads quite easily I think.

They already have Adwords, and they acquired that huge banner ad company,
doubleclick. They also acquired an in-game ad company (which is probably the
most similar to this concept, in terms of technology).

A missing component is them paying the creator of the video...

------
Brushfire
Wow... This is both stunning, awesome, and scary.

If everything can be modified in the background in near realtime, how can we
be assured any video is real? We probably cant already, but its just sort of
an interesting realization.

------
marvin
There's something even more awesome at
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=276294>.

I never knew we were even close to being able to do stuff like this with
video. These techniques are actually able to use depth-estimation algorithms
to something useful. Perhaps we'll soon be able to make convincing 3D models
based on video footage.

------
henning
:( when I'm looking at kitten photos on a flickr clone I'd prefer not to be
blasted with unblockable ads.

